# Blood Ravens founding



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

so what do u think the founders of the blood ravens r?
i think its prob the word bearers or blood angels


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Thousand Sons. That's my guess. Or did I dream it?

:big red cyclops:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Blood Ravens are suppose to have a high amount of Pyschers so thousand sons does make sense.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the fact they don't even know themselves, the high ratio of psykers, and the insatiable thirst for knowledge would possibly point to loyalist TSs being the founders of the BRs.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, the fact they don't even know themselves, the high ratio of psykers, and the insatiable thirst for knowledge would possibly point to loyalist TSs being the founders of the BRs.


Thus is the Changer of Ways grand scheme unfolded into a millions tiny bits of unfoldy things... ok, I started eloquently and then just went no sleep for 72hrs strait wierd. Great idea if you think about it though; Tzeentch kept some of his minions loyal without them knowing about it, allowing him to manipulate both sides in the never ending plan of chaos... stuff. Ok... that's twice in a row, either Tzeentch is using my brain like a sock puppet right now or I need some sleep. :wacko:


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

But weren't all the non psychic, and low psychic Thousand Son Marines reduced to the Rubric Marines by the Rubric of Ahriman? Unless some stayed loyal and avoided the Space Wolves cleansing them and the mutations of chaos I must be missing something here?
I need to be illuminated!!!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

DavC8855 said:


> But weren't all the non psychic, and low psychic Thousand Son Marines reduced to the Rubric Marines by the Rubric of Ahriman? Unless some stayed loyal and avoided the Space Wolves cleansing them and the mutations of chaos I must be missing something here?
> I need to be illuminated!!!


IF there were loyal TS that were used for BR then they would have to have been seperated from their legion before the SW assult or during. Theres no way the Imperium would use them after


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

They would have to be in another part of the galaxy during the Great Crusade. The Legion for the most part was at Prospero, though GW doesn't speculate if any part of Magnus' sons were anywhere else in the galaxy save Mhotep, from "Battle for the Abyss" and he dead now. Killed by a Daemon just before the Abyss went critical in the Calth system.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Micklez said:


> IF there were loyal TS that were used for BR then they would have to have been seperated from their legion before the SW assult or during. Theres no way the Imperium would use them after


dunno how valid that could be. in the HH series Garro and Iacton are both taken in as loyalists and they both came from traitor legions. not saying youre wrong, i just dont see why having Tson loyalists would be any different from Luna Wolves or Death Guard loyalists.

i would have to concur that the BR are probably a Tsons chapter. their armour are even the same colors.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

In the Dawn of War books, especially Tempest, it's hinted the Blood Ravens are a loyalist splinter of the TSons.

-Dirge


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

That answers my question Thanx. I haven't read the DOW novels yet

Glory to Chaos


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

how does it hint to them being from tsons. and i would like to think there was loyal tsons because they are my favoite space marine legion. they are just misunderstood!!:threaten:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Blood Ravens are part of Tzeentch's plot to get the royalties for the sales of Dawn of War, devious bastard.:biggrin:


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

The blood raven are actually founded of the raven guard Cant remember which text it is but a squad of blood ravens follow Corvax on his journey into the warp!

Beware your guard pimer!!!


----------



## shadowscout13 (Oct 8, 2008)

In the DOW books, Ahriman is talking to a blood raven and tells him that the tss armor wasnt always blue as it is post heresy( it used to be blood red) and he asked why blood raven librarians are in armor that looks exactly like theirs.


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Blood Ravens are suppose to have a high amount of Pyschers so thousand sons does make sense.


Why does that make sense? 
I mean a normal spacemarine neophyte does not suddenly become a psyker because of the geneseed right?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, but the geneseed can help unlock the potential. Apart from being Stronger in body, a Space Marine Librarian is said to be far more powerful than an Adept from Schola Librarium who serve with the Imperial Guard - not only because they are able to read more texts which are deemed to dangerous to the mind of a normal human, but also because with the link through the ages of all the power of the Chapters traits.

And Shadow Scout, CS Goto confuses Good Storytelling with complete and utter cowshite that dribbles out of his mind. Also, Why don't the Thousand Sons go sick on the World Eaters? They had red armour. The blood angels? They had red armour. The Red Templars? They had red armour.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

honestly i had the same questions when i opened my copy of the DoW omnibus this x mas. after a bit of foot work and a lot of reading i have found that,based off the hints and clues, the Thousand Sons are the Father chapter of the blood Ravens. the high amount of Psyckers, the unsatable need for knowledge and recording every detail of every event, AND i found a picture of post heresy Thousand sons, and the armor patterns/color scheme is identical to the Blood Ravens.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Lupercal's Chosen said:


> The blood raven are actually founded of the raven guard Cant remember which text it is but a squad of blood ravens follow Corvax on his journey into the warp!
> 
> Beware your guard pimer!!!


If you could provide a reference for this, it's all over for the K-Sons argument.

In an earlier version of the fluff however, it's said that both the Raven Guard and the Blood Angels are rumoured to be progenitors of the Blood Ravens though this is thought to be purely on the basis of the similarity in name. I'll try to provide a reference on this.



DavC8855 said:


> ... I need to be illuminated!!!


And thus does Lord Tzeentch work his way into your puny mortal brain...

:big red cyclops:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lupercal's Chosen said:


> The blood raven are actually founded of the raven guard Cant remember which text it is but a squad of blood ravens follow Corvax on his journey into the warp!


That seems unlikely. IIRC Corax left before the Legions were split by the second founding, so the Blood Ravens didn't even exist at that stage. As Red Orc says, the link seems to be purely to do with the names


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Syko515 said:


> honestly i had the same questions when i opened my copy of the DoW omnibus this x mas. after a bit of foot work and a lot of reading i have found that,based off the hints and clues, the Thousand Sons are the Father chapter of the blood Ravens. the high amount of Psyckers, the unsatable need for knowledge and recording every detail of every event, AND i found a picture of post heresy Thousand sons, and the armor patterns/color scheme is identical to the Blood Ravens.


Unfortunately, it's not identical.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

not entirely, i can see that now that i have my glasses on lol. either way i don't reallycare , as they are still loyalists and need to die... now back to my book.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

:shok: someone is a psykerphobe. there is nothing wrong with a little lust for knowledge. hell the things magnus was doing would most likely been alowable(if they arent doing that stuff anyway now). and yes their armor looks ALMOST exactly alike. some one gave the link for the page in this post some where but im too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Blood Ravens deliberately recruit from worlds where Psykers are more common and they also have an incredible appetite for collecting knowledge. This would certainly support the idea that they have the Thousand Sons geneseed. I think the Blood Ravens are what the Thousand sons would have been like if Magnus had obeyed the Emperor's directives on the use of sorcery.

There is background that states that there is a time-locked repository of geneseed from the legions that turned traitor somewhere on earth it's possible that some of this was used to create other chapters (such as the Blood Ravens), or maybe some loyalist Thousand Sons got dumped out of the warp far after the Horus Heresy (the Fallen Dark Angels set a precedent for this happening) and thought "bugger, better repaint our armour and change our name before someone spots us". 

If the latter happened it would be a sensible move to tell you new recruits that you do not know the origins of your chapter and let the memory die with the chapters founders than to tell your successors and expect them to be able to hide such a huge secret.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Kendares said:


> :shok: someone is a psykerphobe. there is nothing wrong with a little lust for knowledge. hell the things magnus was doing would most likely been alowable(if they arent doing that stuff anyway now). and yes their armor looks ALMOST exactly alike. some one gave the link for the page in this post some where but im too lazy to look it up.


Blood Raven.
Thousand Son

Exactly alike. Apart from White trim, no bone on the Armour, and not black. So that leaves... Oh yes. The Red. I guess the Blood Ravens must be descended from the Thousand Sons. Much like the Black Templars have no connection with the Imperial Fists, because they have Black Armour.

You can't make judgements on their armour, because they are similar. (i.e, have red as a base colour).


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Ye it does seem that the Blood Ravens a succesor chapter from 1000sons, but in the game Dawn of War. The psyker turns chaos and sides with the Alpha Legion..... whats that about, if they were 1000sons then he would have known as in the Blood ravens chapter the librarians and the chapter master keep hold of all the secrets and artifacts, so if he was a 1000 son why join the Alpha legion?


----------

